# G'day, I new here... someone want to show me the ropes?



## Maz (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm Maz. I'm a 33yr bloke from Australia, with 2 kids. I have never written anything in my life, and so I assume I am way out of my depth as far as writing goes. However, for some reason, I had the feeling one day of just writing anything that came to mind to pass the time. After the first page, I found myself enjoying being in control of a story, and unlike all the movies I've watched etc.. where I think, "Ooh, wouldn't it be great if this happened.." well, now I can make it exactly that. So after a few days of having fun, just putting whatever came to mind down, I got excited reading my own story. So I wrote a bit more, and then a bit more. 
Then, life kicked in again, and now I find myself adding a few pages every week or so when I have a spare minute. Honestly, I never even imagined writing a book, but now I found myself 30,000 words in, and really enjoying it every keystroke.

So now I have that scary thought, is my fun interesting to anyone else? I have had a "google" and with all the guidelines and help I can find on there, there is no reason why I can't format it, fix it, etc.. into something that actually flows like a book should. But for now, its just ideas and scenes thrown down in the order I think of them. 

Which brings me here, I don't want to ask anyone I know for fear of absolute ridicule, and I was wondering if anyone would be interested in giving it a once over, and give me some feedback. Is the idea any good? Is it complete rubbish? Should I keep going? (I probably will anyway, as I find it fun) and the scary question, is it worth putting some serious effort into to actually make something of it?

So, if anyone is interested, what do I do now?

Oh, and P.S. If I had to describe it, it would be sort of a sci-fi teen adventure. Think the movie "Stand by me" meets "Transformers" meets something else 

Regards
Maz


----------



## NeoTanner (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there, Maz. I'm new here as well and have come to the forum for the very same reason. I'm working on a story, of course, and want to seek out some reviews and help if anything's "wrong" with it. I'd be happy to help you out and read your story and give some feedback. Though I unfortunately haven't seen "Stand By Me". So I may need some insight on that.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there and welcome.  This is a great place to share your work and learn what does and doesn't work, not to mention the help you will get learning how to spiffy up your grammar and punctuation skills. You can learn an awful lot by simply reading the work and critiques of others here. Most people will reciprocate, so any comments you offer, helps when you finally post some of your own work for critique.


----------



## tepelus (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 1, 2013)

​​


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Maz,
take a good look around and find your feet. Welcome to the club.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Ariel (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.  We're a pretty friendly bunch and are more than happy to help.


----------



## Maz (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks all for the welcomes. I'm currently reading a few works here and commenting on them to get my 10 comments before I can post my story. Looking forward (and a bit anxious)to getting some feedback.


----------



## Saiknohx (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome Maz. Your concept is very interesting, and I'm really looking forward to reading it. 30,000 words is an amazing milestone.


----------



## John_O (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome. I'm still trying to just keep from hanging myself with the ropes! :sour:


----------



## Maz (Apr 1, 2013)

Apologies if I have missed something? Blogsworths picture of ropes and John_O comment of hanging with ropes? Has something gone over my head? (excuse the pun)


----------



## John_O (Apr 1, 2013)

The title of your thread. "G'day, I new here... someone want to show me the ropes?" [h=2][/h]


----------



## Maz (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha. Fair enough then. I guess I asked for that.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Apr 1, 2013)

As you can see, everyone has a sense of humor. You'll get it. 

Oh and welcome


----------



## Maz (Apr 1, 2013)

I like it. And from my browsing around I like this place too. Hopefully you will all like my story when I put it up.


----------



## John_O (Apr 1, 2013)

All kidding aside. Don't be afraid to ask questions. These people have helped me a ton!!


----------



## Maz (Apr 1, 2013)

I did actually laugh out loud when I read the reason. Not only was it funny, but at myself for completely missing it. Great first thread eh, kinda like tripping over walking through the door of a job interview. You only get one first impression, and I stuffed mine up 

So now that the introduction is over, and you have all witnessed me in my moment of blonde, how do I go about posting my scribble? As it's 30k words, I shouldn't just cut n paste it into the forum?


----------



## Maz (Apr 2, 2013)

*So here it is*

Well, 

Here it is, again, I know the writing is clean/polished as it was more ideas thrown down, just looking for opinions if it is worth cleaning/finishing into something.

http://www.writingforums.com/fantas...olence-language-adult-themes.html#post1618408

Thanks in advance, for anyone that can be bothered  !!!!


----------



## MaggieMoo (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey there, Maggie from Melbourne here.
Lovely to meet you.
Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Maz (Apr 13, 2013)

So did anyone bother to give a go? Me waits with anticipation and anxiety...


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah ha. Sorry I should have said. There is a useful link in my signature. And I will have a look at your post.


----------

